# Leyland Daf dash warning light



## mrsbt (2 August 2011)

Hi,
I got a J reg Leyland Daf last month and the following light has just come on and i cant find anywhere to tell me what it means. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## RatzFatz (2 August 2011)

l think   (but may be wrong )   it is top up of brake fluid needed!!!l have a cargo and l am sure that is what it is one mine>

Not sure where your tank is to top up though!!

l am sure someone will come on and tell you soon !!


----------



## Miss L Toe (2 August 2011)

Not sure but it looks like a reservoir, ie you need to top up possible brake fluid, tbh, I would make sure you get the whole engine serviced as it is v important to keep all fiilters re-newed and all fluids topped up, [voice of experience]
Never ever let the fuel run low in a diesel


----------



## mrsbt (2 August 2011)

Thanks, appreciate the advice, its my first time of owning a lorry.
I have half a tank of diesel and plan on keeping it at half minimum all the time. 
Think i will get my husbands cousin to check the engine over just to make sure all is ok.


----------



## angelish (2 August 2011)

hi i have a daff and my clutch fluid thingy is at the front of the lorry under the small bonnet where the window washer thingy/pot is ,its on the left hand side 

i have to use a coin to open mine,is your clutch getting closer to the floor when using it/changing gear and kind of running away with you ?
if it is you need to top it up

sorry mine is slightly newer than yours and doesn't have that light but it could be ^


----------



## mrsbt (2 August 2011)

Only my sister has driven it so not sure about it running away but will take a look to check the clutch fluid. Thanks


----------



## Mike007 (2 August 2011)

That is a brake fluid warning light. There are two reservoirs ,on the nearside about 3ft back from the front wheel. Any DOT3 Brake fluid will do.Fluid levels are marked on the side of the semitransparent plastic containers. Be carefull not to twist the wiring when unscrewing the cap.(Hold the connector part still or unplug it)Check  brake fluid levels daily as part of your daily check. If fluid levels go down there is a reason .Get it checked out.The point of a daily check is so you can tell the difference betwean a sudden new fault and the light merely comming on as a result of years of neglect.


----------



## perfect11s (3 August 2011)

Mike007 said:



			That is a brake fluid warning light. There are two reservoirs ,on the nearside about 3ft back from the front wheel. Any DOT3 Brake fluid will do.Fluid levels are marked on the side of the semitransparent plastic containers. Be carefull not to twist the wiring when unscrewing the cap.(Hold the connector part still or unplug it)Check  brake fluid levels daily as part of your daily check. If fluid levels go down there is a reason .Get it checked out.The point of a daily check is so you can tell the difference betwean a sudden new fault and the light merely comming on as a result of years of neglect.
		
Click to expand...

 Very good advice  and would  add  if the fluid is low its  possible that there is a leak or just that the front brake pads are worn,  top up and make a mark on the reservoirs and  yes get it checked over asap .....


----------



## mrsbt (3 August 2011)

Fab advice, thanks very much!!


----------



## Tim457 (29 September 2013)

Did anyone come to a definitive answer on this question? As the same light is now on permanently on ours, even though the reservoir is topped up to the brim.


----------



## AngieandBen (29 September 2013)

No idea, but mine stays on until the air pressure is up and the brakes release, are the brakes sticking?


----------



## sarah23 (29 September 2013)

My lorry is a Daf and I too had that light coming on, mine came on when I went round bends. I had a slight leek not sure if it was air leek or fluids can't remember what the garage said, I got it sorted and the light has never come on since. 
Hope that helps


----------



## horseaddict (29 September 2013)

mrsbt said:



			Hi,
I got a J reg Leyland Daf last month and the following light has just come on and i cant find anywhere to tell me what it means. Can anyone help? Thanks






Click to expand...

OH says its a power steering warning (fluid level low)


----------



## Mariposa (29 September 2013)

Miss L Toe said:



			Never ever let the fuel run low in a diesel
		
Click to expand...

I SO nearly ran out of diesel on the M5 a few weeks ago - we got to the next service station on a wing and a prayer. We got stuck in traffic with 1/4 of a tank and then didn't move and the needle was just going down....down....down...red light was on for about 20 mins...I was absolutely freaking out by the time we got to Exeter services.  Never again!


----------



## Mike007 (29 September 2013)

AngieandBen said:



			No idea, but mine stays on until the air pressure is up and the brakes release, are the brakes sticking?[/QUOTE DIFFERENT WARNING LIGHT,second one down in the picture
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mike007 (29 September 2013)

There are two brake fluid reservoirs and a clutch fluid reservoir.Only the brake fluid reservoirs have sensors (built into the lids,be carefull not to damage the wiring)


----------



## Mike007 (29 September 2013)

horseaddict said:



			OH says its a power steering warning (fluid level low)
		
Click to expand...

There is no power steering warning light so dont listen to him.


----------



## AngieandBen (29 September 2013)

Sorry, but that's def the light on mine that stays on until air pressure is up and brakes release, I've had the lorry 8 years, its 22 years old and never ever broken down 

Perhaps my wiring is wrong lol


----------



## Mike007 (29 September 2013)

The "wiring "is a printed circuit board fed by plug in looms and almost impossible to get wrong. I suggest you have another look .Second one down is definately for air pressure and if this does not come on when you have low pressure ,check the bulb .


----------



## horseaddict (29 September 2013)

Mike007 said:



			There is no power steering warning light so dont listen to him.
		
Click to expand...

Oooo keep your knickers on Mike - only trying to help ! Checked it with HGV engineer, but happy to be corrected.


----------



## Mike007 (29 September 2013)

I am only trying to stress how important this is. Low brake fluid is very very dangerous. Loose power steering fluid and the steering just becomes heavy (its not even a test item unless it is seen to be leaking).Loose brake fluid and you could kill some one.


----------



## Vanessa23 (30 November 2020)

mrsbt said:



			Hi,
I got a J reg Leyland Daf last month and the following light has just come on and i cant find anywhere to tell me what it means. Can anyone help? Thanks






Click to expand...

Hi could you post a pic of the light pls


----------



## Leandy (30 November 2020)

haha your realise this thread is 7 years old?


----------



## Vanessa23 (1 December 2020)

But i still want to know what the light looks like as am about to buy a J ref DAF and the second light from the bottom is on... looks a but kike a tv to me


----------



## Keith_Beef (1 December 2020)

Vanessa23 said:



			But i still want to know what the light looks like as am about to buy a J ref DAF and the second light from the bottom is on... looks a but kike a tv to me
		
Click to expand...

OK, but what model is the truck? At least tell us the series.

Does it look like this?


----------



## Louby (1 December 2020)

I recently test drove one with that light on, it went off whe the parking brake was released.  Out of interest what is it for


----------



## Vanessa23 (1 December 2020)

Roast beef and Yorkshire Pud said:



			OK, but what model is the truck? At least tell us the series.

Does it look like this?

View attachment 60234

Click to expand...

Yes that is exactly it! It is a 45.130?


----------



## Keith_Beef (1 December 2020)

Vanessa23 said:



			Yes that is exactly it! It is a 45.130?
		
Click to expand...

I was guessing at it being a 45.130, after looking at a few 1992 registered DAF horseboxes... they seem to be pretty common.

A thread on PistonHeads suggests that it could be the brake fluid warning light.


----------



## Vanessa23 (1 December 2020)

Vanessa23 said:



			Yes that is exactly it! It is a 45.130?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your help


Roast beef and Yorkshire Pud said:



			I was guessing at it being a 45.130, after looking at a few 1992 registered DAF horseboxes... they seem to be pretty common.

A thread on PistonHeads suggests that it could be the brake fluid warning light.
		
Click to expand...




Roast beef and Yorkshire Pud said:



			I was guessing at it being a 45.130, after looking at a few 1992 registered DAF horseboxes... they seem to be pretty common.

A thread on PistonHeads suggests that it could be the brake fluid warning light.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I saw that but didnt make sense as they are air breaks?  Thats why i ended up here, wanting to see the original pic


----------



## Keith_Beef (2 December 2020)

Vanessa23 said:



			Thank you so much for your help


Yes I saw that but didnt make sense as they are air breaks?  Thats why i ended up here, wanting to see the original pic
		
Click to expand...

I don't know much (yet) about vehicles of this size, so I'm just going on what I've been able to find on the Intarwebs.

The PistonHeads thread suggests that DAF trucks of that period used an air over hydraulic system, so you need to monitor both the air pressure and the level of brake fluid in the system.

If I was looking at buying a particular vehicle, I'd download both driver's and workshop manuals for it. I'd also look to see if it had an OBD port, and if it did I'd take along my OBD reader to check it.


----------

